# Problème commande port avec Macports (ex-Darwinports)



## aupatx (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Voila mon problème : j'ai installé Macports mais je ne peux utiliser la commande "port" dans le shell, cela ne fonctionne pas (installation avec le package et avec les sources)


Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Merci


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir et bienvenue.

"&#199;a ne marche pas" ne donne qu'une seule indication : que quelque chose ne marche pas.

Mais si tu nous disais ce que tu as fait, puis ce que tu tentes de faire et enfin les intitul&#233;s des messages d'erreurs par exemple, on pourrait (peut-&#234;tre) t'aider ...


----------



## aupatx (24 Mai 2007)

Je pr&#233;cise un peu (d&#233;sol&#233 :

J'ai donc install&#233; MacPorts &#224; partir du .pkg puis taper les commande :

$ echo -e 'PATH=/opt/local/bin:$PATH\n
export PATH' >> .profile

Mais j'avais le probl&#232;me :

aupatx-mac:~ AuPatx$ port
-bash: port: command not found

J'ai donc essay&#233; l'installation &#224; partir des sources (en compilant, ...) mais toujours le m&#234;me message d'erreur.

Voila

Merci


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2007)

Une fois le fichier _.profile_ modifi&#233; il te faut relancer un nouveau shell qui, lui, contiendra les bonnes valeurs de PATH.


----------



## aupatx (24 Mai 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; mais toujours rien :S (j'ai m&#234;me reboot&#233;...reflex d'ex-windowsien  )


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2007)

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, je privil&#233;gie plut&#244;t le fichier _~/.bashrc_.
C'est donc lui que j'ai modifi&#233; en ajoutant les lignes suivantes :
	
	



```
# DarwinPorts Path
export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/opt/local/lib
```


----------



## FjRond (24 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> De mon côté, je privilégie plutôt le fichier _~/.bashrc_.
> C'est donc lui que j'ai modifié en ajoutant les lignes suivantes :
> 
> 
> ...



Si je peux me permettre une question: à quoi sert d'ajouter la variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH ? De plus, je ne saisis pas bien la manière dont elle est définie ici.


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2007)

Avec PATH, on d&#233;finit l'acc&#232;s aux binaires. Il faut bien d&#233;finir aussi l'acc&#232;s aux biblioth&#232;ques, pour pouvoir lancer lesdits binaires. Et c'est aussi une variable utilis&#233;e lors de l'&#233;dition des liens [&#224; la compilation].

Exemple : tu as compil&#233; un programme avec une biblioth&#232;que dynamique de X11. &#192; l'ex&#233;cution, il faut bien retrouver le chemin vers cette biblioth&#232;que. Dans la n&#233;gative, le programme quittera au premier appel &#224; une biblioth&#232;que non trouv&#233;e, voire ne se lancera carr&#233;ment pas [selon la m&#233;thode de programmation utilis&#233;e].

&#192; part &#231;a, je ne vois pas la diff&#233;rence entre les d&#233;finitions de PATH et LD_LIBRARY_PATH, sinon que j'ai ajout&#233; des accolades [mais &#231;a ne change rien].


----------



## aupatx (24 Mai 2007)

Merci de l'aide  mais &#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas :S

J'ai donc ajouter les lignes que tu m'as donn&#233; au fichier .bashrc (que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; car il n'existait pas).
J'ai essay&#233; de modifier dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences "executer cette commande" avec comme commande /bin/bash mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'ai la m&#234;me erreur.


----------



## FjRond (24 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Avec PATH, on définit l'accès aux binaires. Il faut bien définir aussi l'accès aux bibliothèques, pour pouvoir lancer lesdits binaires. Et c'est aussi une variable utilisée lors de l'édition des liens [à la compilation].
> 
> Exemple : tu as compiler un programme avec une bibliothèque dynamique de X11. À l'exécution, il faut bien retrouver le chemin vers cette bibliothèque. Dans la négative, le programme quittera au premier appel à une bibliothèque non trouvée, voire ne se lancera carrément pas [selon la méthode de programmation utilisée].
> 
> À part ça, je ne vois pas la différence entre les définitions de PATH et LD_LIBRARY_PATH, sinon que j'ai ajouté des accolades [mais ça ne change rien].


Merci pour l'explication. C'est clair.


----------



## aupatx (24 Mai 2007)

J'ai r&#233;ussi 

en modifiant le fichier /etc/bashrc 

Merci


----------

